# Activities To Do While Tripping By Yourself



## MyPalaceIsInside (Nov 18, 2010)

So lets say your buddies cant make it over and your going to trip without them. What are your favorite activities to do while tripping by yourself?


----------



## tommybobbin (Nov 18, 2010)

Listening to music through headphones with the lights off and your eyes shut is good. The visions the music inspires can be incredable


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Nov 18, 2010)

ya i like to do the same but instead of turning off the lights i put a blindfold on


----------



## tardis (Nov 18, 2010)

MyPalaceIsInside said:


> So lets say your buddies cant make it over and your going to trip without them. What are your favorite activities to do while tripping by yourself?


Operating heavy machinery, Juggling Chainsaws, cleaning all the electrical sockets in the house, running with steak knives up and down stairs, you know, the usual....

hehe i dont trip anymore so maybe thats not funny.


----------



## Crimble (Nov 18, 2010)

DO THIS - Say "Om Namah Shivaya" over and over again, and expect noting.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 18, 2010)

-find visualizers on the web. win amp's visualizers are pretty wicked.

i really like this one...
http://zoomquilt2.madmindworx.com/zoomquilt2.swf

-music with eyes closed with lights off in the darkest room possible.
-light candles. 
-play video games.
-put in a favorite movie or a movie you have never seen before.
-produce music (my favorite)
-draw the visuals you see on a blank piece of paper and you will be amazed with what you have drawn the next days after...
-do things that 'jog' your memory
-meditate
-go on a walk with a fatty joint and enjoy the beauty of the outdoors.
-lay in the grass and watch the clouds (clouds are the best while on LSD, higher doses are even more amazing)


----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2010)

Lock the door, hide the key, take a shit, get in bed, switch off the lights, enter a place you can enter in no other way.


----------



## bigv1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Jerk off to some midget porn.


----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh yeah, there is always that.


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 18, 2010)

I used to trip on the magic eye books. They show a random pattern of shapes and colors. When you look at them and diverge your eyes, a hidden picture stands out. Here are some examples.

You could watch vids designed to stimulate your altered brain, such as How To Operate Your Brain


----------



## pilgram (Nov 18, 2010)

babysitting


----------



## DJ GreenThumb (Nov 18, 2010)

I used to like to go into an empty walk-in closet and cut a hole in a glowstick and spray the shit all over the walls and cieling.........put one of the speakers inside and close the door and trip the fuck out. I liked to listen to a CD called Doubting Thomas....was a real crazy, trippy ambient piece. After a little while you feel like you are floating through the galaxy. But I never really liked to trip alone too much

http://www.amazon.com/Infidel-Doubting-Thomas/dp/B000003RF9/ref=ntt_mus_ep_dpi_1


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 18, 2010)

I think I've only had a long term trip by myself once on shrooms.

I ended up in the shower, with Dark Side of the moon echoing off the tiled walls


It was pretty incredible though


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 18, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> I think I've only had a long term trip by myself once on shrooms.
> 
> I ended up in the shower, with Dark Side of the moon echoing off the tiled walls
> 
> ...


thats how most of my trips alone end up lol or hugging the toilet to shine on you crazy diamond - but 6-8 grams of some cubies can do that


----------



## Swag (Nov 18, 2010)

Lose yourself in your own eyes while starring into a mirror... glad I have 3 yards worth of mirror and saved 1 tab for myself


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 18, 2010)

When i trip by myself i generally like to draw, listen to music, watch funny movies, and just chill.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 18, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> I think I've only had a long term trip by myself once on shrooms.
> 
> I ended up in the shower, with Dark Side of the moon echoing off the tiled walls
> 
> ...


Dude when i took 2.5 hits of Needlepoint a few weeks ago i took a shower while i was peaking, i was also listening to dark side of the moon. Very very peaceful.... Although i do hate seeing my dick while tripping, i dont know why but it always just wierds me out lol..


----------



## Daath (Nov 18, 2010)

LoL, awesome.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 18, 2010)

ooooo!!!!
right on Michael Phelps!!!

i love taking showers while tripping.

my favorite thing to do is to turn off the lights in the bathroom, bump some infected mushroom, shpongle. or 1200 micrograms.
(this can be a very sketch/dangerous thing to do but if you feel comfortable AND safe while doing it...it can be freakn awesome)

the hot water running down your head to face to the rest of your body while peaking feels sooo good while closing your eyes in the pitch blackness.
just watch the beautiful OEV and CEV merge together into one.

the whole atmosphere stimulates your senses in some way.
the hot water tocuhing your skin, the colors and shapes you see, the music thats playing.....*a shower with the lights off makes it a must thing to do while tripping.*


----------



## gogrow (Nov 18, 2010)

it saddens me to see people that have to blare music and look at pretty lights and never actually understand the self-growth tool that hallucinogens can be


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 18, 2010)

take enough and you cant see any thing any ways, only whats inside


----------



## gogrow (Nov 18, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> take enough and you cant see any thing any ways, only whats inside


+rep for this... you understand what its about.


----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2010)

gogrow said:


> it saddens me to see people that have to blare music and look at pretty lights and never actually understand the self-growth tool that hallucinogens can be


Someone is learning.

You see all these "activities" are escapes, from ourselves, ironicaly.
Its a method of not dealing with our deepest issues fears and uncertainties, never mind the unknowable.

Shamanic music occasionaly can be a magic carpet, but its always of someone else's design.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 19, 2010)

gogrow said:


> it saddens me to see people that have to blare music and look at pretty lights and never actually understand the self-growth tool that hallucinogens can be


I'm tripping balls for 12 hours man, I do a lot of things when I'm tripping 

I do what I feel like doing when I'm tripping, and I know that my life is hopefully long from being over and that there will be many trips in the future.

Lucy makes everything better. Take a stroll, watch the ants on the ground, ride a bike, sit in the grass, climb a tree, listen to music, watch a funny tv show.. watch lights reflected off the surface of water.. it's all great stuff 



DarthD3vl said:


> take enough and you cant see any thing any ways, only whats inside


This is also true. Location doesn't really matter once you eat so much.. You stop wanting to be somewhere when you realize you are everywhere


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 19, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> thats how most of my trips alone end up lol or hugging the toilet to shine on you crazy diamond - but 6-8 grams of some cubies can do that



hahaha I hope your toilet is clean bro



your post reminded me of the verse in bold/underline 



Atmosphere said:


> Oh why... did i try..
> To take that whole quarter-pound
> Of philablue psilocybin
> Now I've been trippin' for about 96 hours
> ...


[youtube]3YyhEgQR_b0[/youtube]


----------



## gogrow (Nov 19, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> I'm tripping balls for 12 hours man, I do a lot of things when I'm tripping
> 
> I do what I feel like doing when I'm tripping, and I know that my life is hopefully long from being over and that there will be many trips in the future.
> 
> ...


all of those activities are things that strike me as solitary times to think and learn about other things/draw parallels to your own life from


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 19, 2010)

gogrow said:


> all of those activities are things that strike me as solitary times to think and learn about other things/draw parallels to your own life from


yes, agreed.
finding yourself and inner being is a 'veterans' view of hallucinogens.
seeing hallucinations and pretty colors is what attracts people who have never tripped or just getting into it.

*why did you decide to take a hallucinogen? why do you take them now? how long has it been since you got 'turned on'? Has the reason you take hallucinogens changed?*
(these are generalized questions for everyone)

these simple forms of activities while tripping can open a door for you to explore your own mind. thats why we are suggesting to try them and let the personal thoughts happen because i cannot suggest what you should do in your own life....thats where *you* come in. its all you.

the pretty colors, music, and other suggested activities are the gateway to self enlightening, my friends.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Nov 19, 2010)

There's no right or wrong. Every experience is as unique as you or I. Some of my flights are planned ceremonial events with atmosphere and music helping to guide the quest, while others are left to evolve on their own, often sitting in darkened silence as my being attempts to unravel the mysteries of unknown. Other occasions are simply for recreation and to have a good time, either with friends or on my own. That is what makes psychs so special to me - they have the potential of accentuating everything. All are equally meaningful in their own original way.


----------



## Wordz (Nov 19, 2010)

you gotta go to the woods with a knife. Then find a deer and knife fight it. Nothing says good times like a knife fight.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 19, 2010)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> There's no right or wrong. Every experience is as unique as you or I. Some of my flights are planned ceremonial events with atmosphere and music helping to guide the quest, while others are left to evolve on their own, often sitting in darkened silence as my being attempts to unravel the mysteries of unknown. Other occasions are simply for recreation and to have a good time, either with friends or on my own. That is what makes psychs so special to me - they have the potential of accentuating everything. All are equally meaningful in their own original way.


sounds like you understand the experience... not saying I'm a boring bastard, I can have fun with my drugs too, but there are plenty of people that seem to be ignorant of the benefits... the way I see it, something is left behind in every one of these experiences, what you take away from it in turn is what makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## thunderous dank (Nov 19, 2010)

Smoke copious amounts of pot. Fuck a blonde. Drink beer. I could go on


----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2010)

would this blonde be an hallucination?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 19, 2010)

fucking a hallucination.....hmmmmm.

weird.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 20, 2010)

gogrow said:


> sounds like you understand the experience... not saying I'm a boring bastard, I can have fun with my drugs too, but there are plenty of people that seem to be ignorant of the benefits... the way I see it, something is left behind in every one of these experiences, what you take away from it in turn is what makes it all worthwhile.


You spoke of people "blaring music" and staring at lights wasting the experience, but that isn't an entire experience (if that makes sense).. Can you produce a specific example of some way your not having a worthwhile experience on a psychedelic? 

I don't mean to sound sarcastic, I'm truly intrigued but the internet doesn't convey my sincerity so well.


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2010)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> fucking a hallucination.....hmmmmm.
> 
> weird.


Lol, well it happens.

Hey Verde my green friend, what he said is the absolute truth.
There is something else that happens when we withdraw from regular sensory input, it is fucking mindblowing, its about the only way to use most psychs to get to the doorstep DMT delivers you too.

A total disconnect with ordinary dimensions and an entry into the spirrit world or whatever you wanna call that placetime

But someone also mentioned the whole stages thing earlier, and that is true, I just forgot how diffirently I used to approach these things before.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 20, 2010)

ANC said:


> Lol, well it happens.
> 
> Hey Verde my green friend, what he said is the absolute truth.
> There is something else that happens when we withdraw from regular sensory input, it is fucking mindblowing, its about the only way to use most psychs to get to the doorstep DMT delivers you too.
> ...


Yes I understand what you are getting at. But I believe you are speaking of DMT or some other type of powerful hallucinogen.

What I am/have been speaking of is tripping on a few tabs of L or maybe a few grams of mushrooms.

Maybe you can, but I don't find it feasable to experience anything beyond this world unless I take a fat rip of salvia, eat 5+ gs of mush, or eat 4+ tabs of good L.

Personally I take two kinds of trips: Enhancing trips, and immersive trips.

With enhancing, I like to take relatively small doses (2 tabs of L is my fav.  ) and listen to some good music, or walk around and experience what mother earth has to reveal to me. I cherish those trips because they change & enhance my perception of the world I exist in on a normal mind.

With immersion, that's tripping major balls. That's transcending my normal senses, multiplying them by 10, and then splitting my consence into kaleidoscopic patterns  As I have mentioned before, I have had many salvia brakethroughs. I remember taking a fat rip, forgetting who I was, and being accellerated to another dimension. I remember sitting on the carpet, with other beings, the beings felt warm and welcoming. One felt strongly like a mother figure. I remember sitting on the carpet and playing with something. And conveying my thoughts telepathically to these beings, and them sending thoughts back. By the time I had to leave, it felt as if I was there for weeks. And when things started dissolving I kind of panicked. Imagine you sitting on your computer right now, feeling completely normal, then EVERYTHING begins to dissolve and your world suddenly changes without you being ready for it. That's how I felt, I felt as though the world I was *accelerated into* was my natural world, and *when I came back to the "real" world I thought I was tripping*. It took me a few minutes to remember who I was, and ALL my memories came racing back to me when I saw the bong on the table. Initially when I came back I completely FORGOT that I was tripping. Then I remembered the salvia, and how I was tripping on THAT.

Wild stuff, that diviners sage.


----------

